# Quell



## cda (May 6, 2014)

Not Dan,

anyone seen one of these, been to a class or sales pitch on one of these???::::

http://www.tyco-fire.com/quell/QuellBrochure.pdf

""""" When a sprinkler is activated, water is discharged on a delay to allow time for one or more other sprinklers to be thermally activated by the fire, ensuring sufficient water volume and cooling is applied to control it before it can spread. Developed by Tyco Fire & Building Products, this system should only be installed by licensed contractors."""""""""""


----------



## Msradell (May 6, 2014)

It would be interesting to see what the NFPA has to say about them.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (May 7, 2014)

Msradell said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see what the NFPA has to say about them.


Not a problem meets NFPA 13, it is a double interlocked preaction system. The sprinkler design is as per NFPA 13. Only contractors that have attended Tyco school for the product can install them. Very limited applications freezers and refrigerated space.


----------



## cda (May 7, 2014)

any video of fire tests???

just wonder how many heads they anticpate to open before the water is relased??


----------

